# Tabelle direkt an den Rand!



## PsychoDEFCON3 (26. Februar 2002)

tach!

Weiss jemand von euch wie ich eine Tabelle direkt an den linken UND rechten Rand bekomme?

- Spoon


----------



## 5thavenue (26. Februar 2002)

*Hui...*

... da dürfte sogar nich wissen. Mal gucken - ja: bei width müsste 100% stehen. Oder wenn du dein Fenster auf z.B. 800 x 600 px def. hast, dann mach eben einen festen Wert in der Tabbreite mit 800px.

So mache ich es zumindest. Naja, die Profis werden es bestimmt besser wissen.



5thavenue


----------



## stiffy (26. Februar 2002)

weee dann bin ich ja jetzt n profi 

also mach auf jedenfall ne tabelle mit 100% breite, da bist du auf der sicheren seite, da die ganze sache auflösungsunabhängig (neologismus roxx) ist. das die tabelle wirklich am ganz linken bzw rechten rand ist fügst du folgendes in den head-bereich von deiner html datei ein:


```
<style>
<!--
body {
margin-left:0px; margin-right:0px;
}
-->
</style>
```

du kannst die ganze sach auch über externe stylesheets regeln, da isses genau das selbe, blos halt extern %)

informier dich bei SelfHTML n bissl über stylesheets.

greetz


----------



## Dunsti (26. Februar 2002)

es geht in diesem Fall auch ohne StyleSheets:

<BODY LEFTMARGIN=0 RIGHTMARGIN=0>

und dann die Tabelle wie schon gesagt auf 100% breite 

statt dem LEFTMARGIN und RIGHTMARGIN gibt es entsprechend auch noch TOPMARGIN und BOTTOMMARGIN

ACHTUNG: diese vier gehen nur beim IE .... beim Netscape gibt es nur 2: MARGINWIDTH und MARGINHEIGHT

Wenn Du also auf der sicheren Seite sein willst dann eben so:

<BODY LEFTMARGIN=0 RIGHTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 BOTTOMMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>

oder, wenns wirklich nur um die Breite geht dann eben nur LEFT, RIGHT und WIDTH


Dunsti


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (27. Februar 2002)

thx!

Alles was ihr gesga hab twar richtig. Nur leider will das nich so wie ich will. denn die tabelle, die direkt an den linken und rechten rand soll, ist in meinem Frame ganz links. und mit der auflösung, naja, wenn nu jemand ne andere hat siehts wieder ******e aus, verständlich!

- Spoon


----------



## Tribalman (27. Februar 2002)

Versteh ich nicht. Wenn Du die Angaben
wie oben genannt übernimmst, dann reicht
Deine Tabelle auf jeden Fall an den linken
und rechten Rand. Wenn Du natürlich mit 
Frames arbeitest, dann reicht sie 'nur' 
bis zu den Rändern des Frames, und nicht 
(unbedingt) bis zu den Ränder des Browser-
fensters.

Notfalls mal den Code posten

Tribal


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

yupp, so wie es die anderen beschrieben hamm, sollte das doh funzen. poste mal den link


----------



## Samuel (1. März 2002)

*also*

es gibt zwei varianten für das was du machen willst, entweder:


```
<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 border=1 width=100%>
  <tr>
    <td valign="top">Bla und Blub</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
oder du machst via JavaScript eine Abfrage die überprüft welche Auflösung der Client hat und dementsprechende Seiten läd.
Also bei 1024x würde er 1024.html laden und bei 800x würde er 800.html laden

aber das mit dem JavaScriptteil finde ich unnötige Arbeit, lieber eine Seite machen die für die Bildschirmauflösung 800x600 oder  höher geschmiedet worden ist.

greets daIllu ;-)


----------

